# Java regex eckige Klammern escapen



## Guest (10. Apr 2006)

Hallo,

ich versuche gerade einen regex zusammen zu stellen der mir Satzzeichen aus einer Zeile herausfiltert.
Ich will aber nicht \p{Punct} verwendet da das nur für US-Ascii zu gebrauchen ist.

Mein Ausdruck bisher:

"[!#$%&'\"()*+,-./\\:;<=>?@^_`{|}~]*"

es werden aber keine Eckingen Klammer erkannt.

Hier meine Frage:
Wie kann ich Eckige Klammern im der regex escapen ?

Wenn ich es folgendermaßen machen bekomme ich Exceptions bzw Compilerfehler:
"[!#$%&'\"()*+,-./\\:;<=>?@^_`{|}~[]]*"  ==> Exception (Regex hört zu früh auf)
"[!#$%&'\"()*+,-./\\:;<=>?@^_`{|}~\[\]]*" ==> Compilerfheler (Man darf [ bzw ] nicht mit \ escapen)

Wie kann ich Eckige Klammer als chars in einer regex verwenden ?

Danke.
Gruß Kilian


----------



## Roar (10. Apr 2006)

\\[\\]


----------



## Guest (10. Apr 2006)

thx


----------

